# icd 9 code for "enlarging buffalo hump"



## Networker3412 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello, 

what icd 9 code would i use when the dx statement says "enlarging buffalo hump". They are doing an xray of patient's back for a lump in the dorsal area and the physician wrote on the order "enlarging buffalo hump". 

Has anyone ever encountered this? 

Thanks


----------



## corkey4 (Sep 12, 2009)

*buffalo hump*

Yes, lipodystrophy 272.6


----------

